# Praise the Machine God!



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

Magos tech priest of mars, Marcus DeLuxa of the Divisio Xenologis and Xenobiologis residing on board the Emperor class battleship "The Emperor's Fist"

"calling all brother units, calling all brother units" the voice crackled over the ship's loudspeakers "we are setting course for a new mission to the Stagittarius Arm. we are travelling to the hive planet of Radnar to test our most holy and improved technology of the Emperor against the tyranid mutants. we are preparing the jump to warp" the voice crackled off only to be replaced by another.

"O Eternal Emperor,
Who Alone watches us,
And rules the tides and stroms,
Be compassionate to your servants,
Preserv us from the perils of the warp,
That we may be safeguard to the domain of men"

finally the warp drive was ready, blasting the ship millions of lightyears through the warp, emerging at their final destination. where they were met with heavy fire from the first hive world bio ship.
marcus stood from his seat to give his orders "all hands to battlestations and return fire. Veer us to vector 42.2x mark 80.3y, keep a steady velocity and be vigilant brothers for we shall prevail... the Emperor is with us... i can sense it..." he smiled thinly as he turned "captain, you have the bridge now. prepare three drop pods for the surface... we won't be here long... only to get what i need" he said as he walked from the bridge.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

Right so it says its a recruitment thread but you havent given us a clue in what we are too do EG you havent asked for a character profile give us some more information and im sure people will join, DA


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

I would love to join into this, we could just use a hint into how we go about that if you would be so kind. What do you need from us information-wise. I would love to roll up a character today, but just need to know how.


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

sorry, i'm slightly new to making rp's on this site.
right this rp follows the strange Magos tech priest known as Marcus DeLuxa as he gathers information on xeno technologies and biologies. i need two to be his accompanying genetor tech priests and about five as the tech marine squad and one as tech marine captain.
just give the name and age of your character, and the type of character you wish to be, followed by your own introduction.
hopefully that clears things up... and if it doesn't then can someone pm me anything i'm missing, if i am then i'll delete this rp and start it from scratch


----------



## Mitchy (Apr 19, 2009)

i would like to join

Name: Constantine Vern
Age: 36
Type: Technographer

'Marcus DeLuxa, i will be assistaning you with you mission, i am a mere Technographer, but my skills with the Machine Spirit have gone well in the past, i hope to keep doing as well as i am, this mission would be a agreat oppertunity to prove myself useful to the Mashine God.' said Constantine is a mechanical voice, he is still getting used to the nes implants, but they havent had any problems yet. His Mechanical arm attached to his back slowly moved as he tested it for problems before he left, the flamer and claw also worked as a weilder, but it was mostly to protect himself well he calmed the Machine Spirit into working. His red robes were so new that the golden outline could still be seen, it hasnt yet been covered with personal markings.


----------



## marineskickass2009 (Jul 30, 2009)

"excellent brother Constantine... i expect only the very best on my mission.... come now, we must meet the others at the drop pod so i can breif them and you of our mission" he said as he walked briskly away.
another hit from the bio ship rocked the deck and made him stumble before his internal gyroscope could stabilise him "damn mutants..." he muttered as he brushed himself off with one of the four mechanical snake-like arms that protruded from his chest and waist.


----------

